# A community divided



## jasonw (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr65q1gskZI


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Interesting .... seems like a real nice guy as well ...


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Ditto ^^^ Don't really know who he is but seems to talk some sense, might dig a it deeper


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Not seen that on youtube before. Seems a decent guy too.


----------



## jasonw (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

